# OC GranFondo on SS



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Any people besides myself do the OC GranFondo on a Single?
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52317187


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

singlespeedbuss said:


> Any people besides myself do the OC GranFondo on a Single?
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52317187


"You do not have sufficient privileges to view the activity with id 52317187."

Link ain't linkin'


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

kudos to you, i did the tour de oc and a young hipster guy (i think he wrenches at 2wheel1planet) did the century on a fixed gear. Complete with jeans and all.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry for the link not linkin 
I looked for more sick individuals but located none. Glad I was not the only one. Fixed is crazy on that route.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Retry Link:http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52317187


----------

